# suche Sensor zu Linien erkennung



## El Cattivo (7 April 2009)

Hey,

ich arbeite zur Zeit an einem Projekt bei dem ich mit einem Fahrwagen einer Linie folgen muss. Das Herz stück soll eine SPS sein. Leider fehlt mir der richte sensor der die linie erkennen soll.Ich habe an eine CCD Kamera gedacht nur leider nix gefunden was das Bild gleich Auswertet und mir Als analog Signal ausgibt.

Habt ihr  vieleicht eine Idee man da noch einsetzen kann?


MFG


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 April 2009)

Hallo,
was hältst du von 3 Licht-Tastern ?
Einer links von der Linie, einer auf der Linie und einer rechts der Linie. Wenn du die auswertest, dann dürften LT 1 und 3 nur wenig Signal bringen (oder bei binär eine "0") und LT-2 müßte voll aussteuern. Geht dann deine Linie gegenüber dem Fahrzeug nach links weg, so verliert LT-2 sein Signal und LT-1 bekommt es. Entsprechend mußt du dann gegensteuern bis du wieder passend stehst ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## El Cattivo (7 April 2009)

das ist einegute idee könnte auch gehen aber es könnte sein das es da propleme gibt mit mein fussboden ist dunkel dann wollte ich einen schwazen streifen umrahmt von zwei weißen Streifen. Was mir noch eingefallen ist währe eine art Bar Code scanner war aber nur ein flüchtiger gedanke.


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 April 2009)

Na ...
für ausreichende Kontrast-Verhältnisse mußt da auf jeden Fall sorgen ...
Das Beispiel mit den 3 Licht-Tastern läßt sich allerdings auch mit einer Kamera (die eine entsprechende Software an Bord hat - Vision-Sensor) realisieren. Du würdest hier die Lage des vorgegebenen Musters bewerten. Ich würde dir hier aber auch empfehlen, auf dem Boden nichts kompliziertes zu haben. Eine weiße Linie auf dunklem Fußboden ist gut zu erkennen. Eine gelbe Linie ist schon wieder so eine Sache - mal ist das Gelb etwas dunkler - mal etwas heller - mal ist mehr Blau drin - mal mehr Rot. Davon würde ich generell die Finger lassen (egal ob Sensor oder Kamera).
Weiß auf Grau hingegen erzeugt immer einen starken Gradienten und das ist gut auszuwerten ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Mike369 (7 April 2009)

Es geht aber definitiv mit nur einem Sensor weiß nur nicht mehr mit welchem


----------



## El Cattivo (7 April 2009)

An einen Vison sensor für objekt erkennung habe ich auch schon gedacht das ist aber mein Problem das die meistens nur 2 DA haben und ich schon gern einen Analogwert hätte den ich denk mal das ich probleme mit dem lenkenantrieb bekomme


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich setze für meine Kamera-Prüfungen die Geräte von www.vision-control.com ein. Hier z.B. die Pictor 1606 - Dieses Gerät könnte das, liefert aber nur 4 Digitale Ausgänge - das sollte für die Aufgabe aber ausreichend sein.
Ich habe mit denen aber auch schon mal über ein Profibus-Modul gesprochen. Mit diesem liessen sich auch Werte übergeben ... vielleicht fragst du das mal an ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## toucan (31 Juli 2014)

Hallo

Zuerst möchte ich mich entschuldigen dass ich ein so altes Thema wieder hervorkrame aber ich habe momentan ziemlich das gleiche Problem.
Genau wie du habe ich auch einen Wagen der mit einem Regler ausgestattet werden soll um dann einer Linie zu folgen.

Was für ein Sensor hast du dafür verwendet?

Gruss Toucan


----------



## El Cattivo (1 August 2014)

das Projekt war nur ein Forschungsprojekt gewesen und wurde leider sehr schnell wieder eingestellt. So hatte ich keine möglichkeit einen Sensor zu testen:sad:


----------



## Kahn (10 September 2014)

Als Sensor kannst Du die Software PatControl auf einem Embedded -PC laufen lassen, die kann von einer Kamera laufend
Bilder auswerten, zb wenn der Streifen weiß ist, kann dieser erkannt werden, ergebnisse werden über TCP oder direkt
in den DB einer SPS geschrieben  :  http://www.flexxvision.de/

Grüße und Erfolg 
  k.


----------



## Boxy (12 September 2014)

Die Firma Keysonic bietet da sehr viele diverse Sensoren an.
Schaue doch einmal da in den Katalog ...


----------

